# just got her built...



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

... and here she is. If the weather cooperates I'll take her on an inaugural ride tomorrow.
Thank you all for the wonderful support.










... the actual builb


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*true example of a no nonsense build......*

a two beer build at that. Congratulations on the new steed equipped with a great choice of components. Definately looks the business,enjoy!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fantastic. Terrific. Its excellence is almost scientific. Enjoy it.


----------



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

SPINDAWG said:


> a two beer build at that.


... you noticed? lol


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> a two beer build at that. Congratulations on the new steed equipped with a great choice of components. Definately looks the business,enjoy!


I've learned no more than 3 brews for $1000+ frame build... 

Nice pix... even the work stand and the art work on the wall go nicely with the frame color scheme...

btw what's with the yellow tape(?) around the crank arm?


----------



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

6was9 said:


> I've learned no more than 3 brews for $1000+ frame build...
> 
> Nice pix... even the work stand and the art work on the wall go nicely with the frame color scheme...
> 
> btw what's with the yellow tape(?) around the crank arm?


The yellow tape is a warning label that came with the crank. and I agree, no more than three.


----------



## GW1 (Dec 27, 2005)

With a paint job like that, go with a bottle of wine, fantastic! What bar and stem are you using? Like the shape of the bars, but do not recognize them.


----------



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

GW1 said:


> With a paint job like that, go with a bottle of wine, fantastic! What bar and stem are you using? Like the shape of the bars, but do not recognize them.


The stem is a Deda Newton and the bar is a Kestrel EMP PRO - I like its subtle ergonomic shape... not too exaggerated.

Thanks for the kind remarks... I do enjoy wine just as much as I do beer (which seemed appropriate for such a task at the time...)

Cheers!


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

congrats on the new ride, i have just built up a close relative, more to come, watch for pics.

please offer up some ride impressions, if youre initial impressions are like mine they will be strong!







bsalami said:


> ... and here she is. If the weather cooperates I'll take her on an inaugural ride tomorrow.
> Thank you all for the wonderful support.


----------



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

odeum said:


> congrats on the new ride, i have just built up a close relative, more to come, watch for pics.
> 
> please offer up some ride impressions, if youre initial impressions are like mine they will be strong!


Definitely will. unfortunately it snowed last weekend (SLC, UT) and it's pretty chilly right now. Hopefully it'll warm up in a week or so. Then, impressions are in order.

Cheers


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Great bike. Super nice paint job!

Mike from Maestro told me last week that my C50 has arrived. No word yet if he has shipped it. I hope I will be getting the tracking # soon! I haven't been this giddy since I was a kid on X-mas eve. I got the PR10 paint job. It was a tough call though and I definitely like yours too. I just hope work quiets down a little so I have some time to build and ride it after it arrives.

Be sure and give us your ride thoughts.


----------



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

*I can relate....*

... I was just as giddy! Please post pics after the build.

Cheers


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l! this was definitely one of the better newer paint schemes. great spec too...


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

bsalami, where did you get the bike? It has to be Maestro or an older frame, as that paint scheme has been discontinued for 2006, although it is still available on the Active.


----------



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

Clevor said:


> bsalami, where did you get the bike? It has to be Maestro or an older frame, as that paint scheme has been discontinued for 2006, although it is still available on the Active.


This is a 2004 model. I got it from a friend who bought it in 05 brand new and only rode it for about 400 miles and he just upfgraded to the Extreme C. The frame literally looks brand new - got the frame for $2,200 (a very fair deal).

Thanks


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

My C50 arrived and is almost completely built. Can't wait to get out and ride it.....if only the weather would cooperate. Oh well, I guess I need to start getting it dirty!

I built it up with Dura Ace. I honestly think it would look a little nicer and be more "authentic" with Record; however, I am used to Dura Ace and the shifters work well with my hands. 

I have been riding a Merckx Team SC from 2003 which has been a great bike but I am a pretty light guy and just wanted a super comfortable bike to do long and fast recreational riding around the San Francisco bay area. I have the Sea Otter century next weekend and will give ride impressions after that. 

Here are some pictures:

View attachment 48706


View attachment 48707


View attachment 48708


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Seatpost?*

Nice ride. Is that a new full CF seatpost from Colnago - that is the bulk head is not Al?


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks tmluk. 

I was wondering if anyone was going to comment on the new post. The post is manufactured by Selcof and the head is Al not carbon fiber. It is very similar to the Eddy Merckx post I have which is also made by Selcof. I wish the graphics were a little more subtle on the post especially since I have them half buried in the seat tube. Oh well, it is not a big deal and I am very happy with the way it turned out.

RIDE IMPRESSIONS!
Ok, I know I said I would wait until after the weekend but I thought I would give some initial impressions. Great ride. Even though this bike is only about a half pound lighter than my Merckx, it feels significantly lighter. It seems as though I have an extra gear on all types of terrain with the C50. I have not leaned it over too much yet but the handling feels similar to my Merckx and is very stable and a little on the slow side (in a good way and still a little quicker and more lively than the Merckx). The ride is plenty stiff for my 145 lbs but definitely takes the edge off of bumps. On any given bump the difference in compliance between the Merckx and the C50 is noticeable; however, what is amazing is how much less "beat up" I felt after my first ride. That dull lower back pain and stiffness I normally get was much reduced on the C50. This bike should be perfect for centuries. I am sure there are other bikes with similar rides (the Look 585 comes to mind) but the Colnago has an intangible mystique that has managed to cured my bike lust. Or at least I hope it is cured since I will not be able to afford another bike for a long time!

One last note: I have to say that Masetro bikes really did do an outstanding job. I was a little worried about spending that much money on a bike I could not see from an overseas vendor. The wait also nearly killed me. However, from all that I have read and my own experience, it is clearly the best way to purchase a Colnago (assuming you know enough about what geometry and size you want).

Cheers


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

FWIW...i got a C40 about 3 years ago and i haven't really lusted after a bike since.

and i agree...the maestro ROCKS!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

cotocalicyclist said:


> One last note: I have to say that Maestro really did do an outstanding job. I was a little worried about spending that much money on a bike I could not see from an overseas vendor. The wait also nearly killed me. However, from all that I have read and my own experience, it is clearly the best way to purchase a Colnago (assuming you know enough about what geometry and size you want).


Don't get sucked in by all the hype about Maestro! As I have written before: Mike is not an official Colnago dealer and cannot therefore offer an official 'Colnago warranty', has absolutely no direct ties to Colnago, cannot get any frames custom painted in Italy and does not offer the most attractive prices either. No matter how you look at it, there is always a better solution to Maestro.

Mike purchases all of his frames through continental European supply channels. His custom paint frames are supplied by the Belgium Colnago distributor, who gets naked frames from Italy and does their own paint. If you have any doubts about the veracity of this point, just send the serial number of your 'custom Maestro' paintjob to Colnago. They will confirm that the frame went through Belgium. The warranty that you are getting is completely offered by Mike and his supply chain. Nobody else, including Colnago, will stand up for the warranty. Colnago can sidestep any responsibility because of the non-official nature of supply. They can claim that the compulsory 2-year European Union warranty does not apply as it was sold outside of the EU and that the US purchaser was not effectively the original owner (this would be Mike!) Personally, I believe that within reason, one should accept to use the official channels set up by the manufacturer, hence through authorized US dealers. I can however understand why somebody would be enticed to look at parallel supply channels (I haven't bought any of mine through official US dealers) as it seems that many people are convinced that both better prices and service are available elsewhere. What I don't understand, is why anybody would buy through an unauthorized dealer like Mike, when you could get just as good a price and service (if not even better!) when you buy from an authorized continental dealer. Just go onto Colnago's website and dig out the contact details of the authorized European dealers and get your offer. I know plenty of people who have purchased a bike in Italy from an official dealer and saved enough over the Maestro price to pay for a flight over to pick up the bike in person. Remember, when comparing the Italian dealer's price, that you are entitled to get a refund of almost the complete VAT (16.6% of the retail price) when you export the bike. You are also entitled to claim a customs duty exemption when arriving in the US on the first $800 of the value if you personally transport the bike. I also know of people who bought an Extreme C frame in France close to 6 months before the first deliveries to shops in the US! Lastly, any special paint job that Mike supplies to you can also be had from any Belgian dealer.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Great looking ride................ Glad you have been rewarded well with your lengthy wait.........My wait is nearly over, supposedly 1 more day till my Colnago President arrrives. Have waited over 5 months............. Talk about giddy, I get news its on its way, then there is a parts hold up etc.....


----------



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

*Beautiful...*

... just beautiful! Congratulations!

I have to agree with your first ride impressions as I just took mine for a couple fo ride over the weekend (including a climb). The ride definitely has less tendency to beat you up.

I was particularly impressed by how the bottom end responded to powerful strokes. It seems there's no power transfer loss. Handling was incredible, I don't think I ever felt that confident downhill (at 37 MPH).

Cheers.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Hang in there whafe and be sure and let us know how it turns out.

Thanks bsalami! Glad you are enjoying yours as much as I am mine. Definitely a stable and efficient ride.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks, it is on TNT heading my way, have the tracking number, so should arrive tomorrow, have recieved a photo, not going to post it until I get the bike, the picture is just before being finished. I must say, it made me go weak at the Knees. Being mainly a mountain biker, this will be a great change. Used to ride the roadies some 16 years ago. So will be a learning. This is my last toy before our baby arrives. The bike is actually my gift, bought my wife the diamonds for engagement, this was my engagement ring, its only fair really


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

cotocalicyclist said:


> My C50 arrived and is almost completely built. Can't wait to get out and ride it.....if only the weather would cooperate. Oh well, I guess I need to start getting it dirty!
> 
> I built it up with Dura Ace. I honestly think it would look a little nicer and be more "authentic" with Record; however, I am used to Dura Ace and the shifters work well with my hands.
> 
> ...


Nice to see a bike with DuraAce rims, for a change. The Pros do ride them, particularly Milram.

So how much does a C50 with full DuraAce (including rims) weigh? I think your bike is 53 cm.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

No, you didn't!

Well, nice ride. Incidentally my new ride just arrived 2 days ago, which happens to be the same frame in the same colors, AND EVEN THE SAME SIZE. 

I am building it up w/ Campy, so you will be able to see very soon how yours would turn out w/ campy.


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

any one have any comments on this? i thought this email would certainly get some sort of response, but it hasn't so far. i don't really have a strong feeling either way, but i would like to know if this can be corroborated.

thanks!


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Nice babble. .*



dnalsaam said:


> Don't get sucked in by all the hype about Maestro! As I have written before: Mike is not an official Colnago dealer and cannot therefore offer an official 'Colnago warranty', has absolutely no direct ties to Colnago, cannot get any frames custom painted in Italy and does not offer the most attractive prices either.


Please, go back in the closet. What have you been drinking tonight? Mike is bar none the best establishment to get a "nago" from, bar none. He has a stellar reputation. Where do you the notion to bash his name? It sounds as if one of the "distributors" is giving you something for your mindless "dribble."
I could buy a C50 from anyone, but as I don't like prison sex (screwed on prices for the dumb), I used other supply chains to get mine, and would do so again. Do you think Ernesto's gonna bust out his tool kit as soon as he hears you bought it from "legitimate" supply chain. Mike is NOT an illegitimate source. Get a grip, and a life.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, this is a 53cm. I am not sure exactly how much it weighs yet but a rough estimate is 16.5 lbs. 

Every ride has left a seious grin on my face. Only problem is the seatpost has slipped a cm on two of my rides. I am not sure if this is an issue with the newer Selcof post or what. The post has some serious clearcoat that leaves it very smooth. Does anyone have a quick fix for this? I don't really want to have to rough up the surface of the post with sand paper. I am not currently using any grease on the post.

Not sure about the warranty issues with Mike. However, I looked around a bit and couldn't find anyone that has better prices.....it is of course possible that I missed them. If you know where you can get cheaper Colnagos than Maestro, you should provide the link for other people.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

KATZRKOL said:


> Please, go back in the closet. What have you been drinking tonight? Mike is bar none the best establishment to get a "nago" from, bar none. He has a stellar reputation. Where do you the notion to bash his name? It sounds as if one of the "distributors" is giving you something for your mindless "dribble."
> I could buy a C50 from anyone, but as I don't like prison sex (screwed on prices for the dumb), I used other supply chains to get mine, and would do so again. Do you think Ernesto's gonna bust out his tool kit as soon as he hears you bought it from "legitimate" supply chain. Mike is NOT an illegitimate source. Get a grip, and a life.



Your past posts speak for themselves. If you are not indeed Mike himself, you are a Maestro pawn. You have readily admitted that you would stop at nothing to hurt Trialtir. That is fine with me, as it would seem apparent that their poor reputation is somehow warranted. What isn't fine with me is that actions by people of your ilk are going against the express wishes of Ernesto and are also putting him and his business at risk. Ernesto's liability insurance carrier would love nothing more than to know of all the parallel imported frames/bikes coming into the US in the case of an eventual claim against Colnago involving one of these parallel imports. This because Ernesto is obliged to pay premiums based upon the true number of frames exported to the US. If he is underpaying the premiums, the carrier could likely be able to either completely deny coverage or at very least severely reduce coverage.

As far as Mike goes, I have been in his shop and it is a typical hole in the wall European shop. He is a knowledgeable person with long-standing industry and racing contacts. He is therefore more than capable of providing good service and I have never disputed this. Where his reputation takes multiple hits are related to his oft-claimed privileged contact with Colnago Italy, his ability to supply special paint schemes from Italy and his warranty promises. He has absolutely no contact with anybody in Italy; Ernesto, Vanni, Alessandro and Alessandro have all personally confirmed this to me. They also confirmed that all authorized dealers have equal access to the same paint schemes, apart from the Belgian distributor who paints his own frames. This means that for special paint jobs, Mike is either purchasing through Belgium or is selling Colnago clones. Since I don't believe for a moment that Mike would sell clones, this leaves Belgium. As for the warranty, it is only as good as Colnago's standard quality and Mike's word. Colnago's quality control standard will normally make a warranty of little value as it won't normally be called upon; but, in the case of a claim, don't count on anybody beyond Mike on helping you out (Isn't that precisely the reason why you are so negative about Trialtir to start off with?)

So the question becomes, do you want to deal with somebody who is a certified liar with regards to his contacts with the manufacturer, cannot offer an official warranty and does not offer the best prices? If all the alternatives were equally shakey, I would be inclined to go with Mike, but reality is that there are many official alternatives that offer equal or better options in all three cases.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

cotocalicyclist said:


> Every ride has left a seious grin on my face. Only problem is the seatpost has slipped a cm on two of my rides. I am not sure if this is an issue with the newer Selcof post or what. The post has some serious clearcoat that leaves it very smooth. Does anyone have a quick fix for this? I don't really want to have to rough up the surface of the post with sand paper. I am not currently using any grease on the post.


You can try to reverse the collar with the opening facing forward. This make the clamping pressure much more even and will generally resolve the problem.



cotocalicyclist said:


> Not sure about the warranty issues with Mike. However, I looked around a bit and couldn't find anyone that has better prices.....it is of course possible that I missed them. If you know where you can get cheaper Colnagos than Maestro, you should provide the link for other people.


Go onto Colnago's website and get the listing of the European continental dealers and simply call them up one by one. You will need to speak the local language, otherwise you can also try sending an email, but my experience is that few European shops are overly computer-litterate. (besides which many won't quote you a price in writing because of a fear of stepping out of line with the perceived official Colnago position that decrys sales out of area.) 

If you want to send an email to an French or Waloon dealer, you could write: _Cher Monsieur, Je suis un américain qui viendra bientot en Europe, où j'ai intention de m'offrir un vélo Colnago. Je suis intéressé à acheter un cadre _(insert the frame model here) _ monté en _(insert the gruppo that you are looking for here). _Suite à plusieures sorties, mon intention serait d'exporter définitivement le vélo et de chercher le remboursement de la TVA. Je vous serai donc gré si vous pourriez m'indiquer quel serait votre meilleur prix, le temps nécessaire pour l'organisation del la livraison et comment opérer pour avoir le remboursement de la TVA. Merçi d'avance pour votre aide. 

For an Italian dealer, you could write something to the effect: Cari Signori, Sono un americano che verrà prossimamente a fare un salto in Italia, dove vorrei comprare una Colnago. Sono interessato all'acquisto di un telaio (insert the frame model here) montato con un gruppo (insert the gruppo that you are looking for here). Dopo aver fatto alcuni chilometri in Italia, sarebbe mia intenzione di esportare definitivamente la bici e cercare di avere un rimborso dell'IVA, pertanto vorrei sapere quale sarebbe il suo miglior prezzo, la tempistica necessaria e le modalità da seguire per il rimborso IVA._


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Guys, take it easy. There is no need to get too personal about it, or make sweeping statements. Dnalsaam's claims, although hard to prove, may not be false. If Maestro (rather than Colnago) can warranty your frame, it should not make a big difference to the average consumer. It's not like Maestro is going bankrupt in 2 years anyway. 

Mike's prices are indeed very competitive among all web stores Americans have access to, but if you speak Italian and can call up various Colnago dealers in Italy, it sounds reasonable to get a good price (I have found some smoking deals on Trek from folks in Waterloo). 

I have had one unpleasant experience w/ Maestro (Mike refused to refund my deposit when the wait was 4 months longer than promised and I cancelled the order). I am past that now and if my riding buddy wants to order from Maestro, I wouldn't stop him other than warning about the waiting period. 

People are just out there to make a living, nobody is a saint. I think Trialtir (by being expensive and providing bad service) contributed to Maestro's reputation more than anything.


----------



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

*use...*



cotocalicyclist said:


> Does anyone have a quick fix for this?


Use hairspray... that's what I did on mine. A cheap trick, but it works!

Cheers.


----------

